# 1968 GTO Fender Rub



## GTOBOB (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a 1968 gto with 15" crager s/s wheels on it . I have a question- I would like to know what would cause the tire to rub only on the passenger side when making a turn? Do i need new springs? I just put new gas charged shocks on it.Or is there a way to move the spindle forward alittle? Maybe a good front end alignment? Any help would be appreciated. I currently have this for sale on this forum. Also have 1982 collectors Edition corvette for sale with 32,000 original miles. Asking   18,000 Looking to get 05,06 GTO Or C5 Vette 97-04.Thanks Bob [email protected]


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Check your control arm bushings and ball joints.


----------



## GTOBOB (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks will replace all with new ,Think this could be it? I hope so THnaks Bob


----------

